# Well, Light the Coals and Cut the Cheese!



## czarcastic (Jan 31, 2011)

Had perfect weather this weekend to try out my new AMNS,  Since SWMBO approved purchase of said appliance for the purpose of smoking cheese, this was a golden opportunity to give it a shot.

Selected several of her favorites, plus a few of my own.








The AMNS was burning clean and slow, with some beautiful TBS.  







I actually pulled the cheese off after 6 hours, but still had about a row-and-a-half of sawdust. I just thought they looked like they had enough smoke.







So, into the Food Saver bags they go, and in 10 days I'll let you know how they came out.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks great!! i really like the gouda and the dill havarti!!!! NICE.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking good!!

   Craig


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks Great... I am going to smoke a bunch this week sometime after the weather straightens up a little...


----------



## rdknb (Jan 31, 2011)

they look good.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice bunch of cheese there!  Looks like you got some really nice color.  What sawdust did you use?  I can't wait to hear how the blue cheese comes out - that's one of my favorite smoked cheeses.


----------



## porked (Jan 31, 2011)

Great post with all the different cheeses. Nice job.


----------



## czarcastic (Feb 1, 2011)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> Nice bunch of cheese there!  Looks like you got some really nice color.  What sawdust did you use?  I can't wait to hear how the blue cheese comes out - that's one of my favorite smoked cheeses.




I used the hickory that came with the AMNS.  Gotta admit that I sliced off a tiny sliver of each one to try before vacuum sealing.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  The blue was pretty awesome, but my favorite as  far as I could tell was the habanero cheddar.  It tasted like it added chipotle to the cheese and had a whole second level of heat/chili pepper flavor.  We'll see in another week if I still feel the same way.


----------



## czarcastic (Feb 9, 2011)

I really tried to wait the full two weeks before cutting the cheese, honest and for true!  

But I had an out-of-town guest at the house last night and needed something to serve while we waited for my wife to get home from work before we went out to dinner.

So, I cut open the vacuum bags and sliced up some of the cheese, along with a log of my cracked pepper and jalapeno summer sausage to go with our drinks.

I gotta say, I'm pretty impressed.

The cheese was very nicely flavored.  Not overly smoky but flavorful with a great aroma.

I think the smoked mozzarella was the biggest hit overall, but as soon as I tasted the smoked dill havarti, I knew that one was destined for some mac-and-cheese later in the week.

The one I was not crazy about was the smoked blue.  It was my wife's favorite, but to me smoking it brought out _too much_ of the "mold" taste.  Dunno.  Maybe it would be good over a burger or some wings.

So, now that it's open and partially eaten,  SWMBO has already informed me that I need to make another batch this weekend - so that she does not have to wait for two weeks again to enjoy it.


----------

